# Mercedes 2.9



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

Can anybody offer me information on the Mercedes 2.9 TD motor in a 1998 Hymer S520. For example is it smooth, quiet, thirsty, reliable?
I am considering a purchase of this vehicle and would like to be a bit better informed!
Cheers.


----------



## 100272 (Jul 31, 2006)

Its the Sprinter motor,everything you could ever want and 300k miles on the same engine if you look after it. It dont get any better in my honest opinion.Dont doubt others may disagree, but it would be my choice everytime.Ask any van driver.

Martin..


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

The current Sprinter is a 2.7 isn't it, but it's probably still a good engine but isn't the current spec


 


Andrew


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Our 1998 Starline 640 has it, in the manual form. On first acquaintance - depending on how much weight you're pulling, it might seem a bit gutless. We had ours chipped by TB Turbo, which improves the hill climbing and low down acceleration. Provided you don't stand on the pedal all the time, 26 is possible, but 24 more likely. Ours hasn't missed a beat since we got it 30,000km ago - nice growly 5 cylinder noise when it's running under load, but very quiet at cruising speed. The gearshift is a bit truck like, but works fine.

Ours has been serviced twice since we got it - intially because we had an oil leak from the cam box, but now that has been done, it hasn't been a bit of trouble. There is no cam belt - it's chain driven and is supposed to be good for 100k miles +.

Don't overfill with oil - it causes problems according to our main dealer.

Get it - you'll love it.

Smick


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

I have an S700 with the sprinter 2.9 TD 
So far I have done 30.000 Kl in it It,s auto 
and runs like a dream. Spends 7 days in the snow (-15)
Starts first time after a week in the snow
what more could you want
ousty


----------

